# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios a semen de bovino congelado de España

## gpacheco

Lima, feb. 17 (ANDINA).- El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos zoosanitarios específicos de cumplimiento obligatorio en la importación de semen de bovino congelado con origen y procedencia de España. 
El semen de bovino estrá amparado por un Certificado Zoosanitario, expedido por la Autoridad Oficial de Sanidad Animal de España que conste el cumplimiento de un conjunto de requisitos. 
Entre éstos está que el Centro de de Inseminación Artificial sea oficialmente autorizado y esté bajo control permanente de un veterinario autorizado y que esté habilitado por el Senasa peruano. 
Igualmente, que este centro y al menos en un área de diez kilómetros a su alrededor no estén ubicados en una zona bajo cuarentena o restricción de la movilización de bovinos durante los 60 días previos al embarque. 
Que el semen haya sido tomado, manipulado y almacenado conforme a lo dispuesto en el Código Sanitario para los Animales Terrestres de la Organización Mundial de Sanidad Animal (OIE) vigente; y los bovinos donantes hayan permanecido al menos seis mees en dicho centro. 
España es libre de fiebre aftosa sin vacunación, peste bovina, dermatosis nodular contagiosa, fiebre del Valle del Rift y enfermedad de Ibaraki. 
También que los bovinos reproductores donantes hayan permanecido en un Centro de Inseminación Artificial en el que todos los animales estén oficialmente libres de tuberculosis bovina, lecosis bovina enzootica.Temas similares: Establecen requisitos zoosanitarios para importar embriones de bovino y semen de ovinos y caprinos de España Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios a semen de bovino congelado de Holanda Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de Chinchillas de Argentina Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Holanda y España Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Holanda y España

----------

